
The Pharmacy School Bubble Is About to Burst - Futurebot
https://newrepublic.com/article/119634/pharmacy-school-crisis-why-good-jobs-are-drying
======
IndianAstronaut
The other issue is how much of it can be readily automated. Managing drug
interactions will likely be able to be handled by AI software. Even dispensing
can be done more tightly and efficiently with an automafed process. The
medical lab tech field is going the same way.

------
rednerrus
Need to turn those PharmD programs into DEVOPS bootcamps.

~~~
tostitos1979
I want to make a Breaking Bad joke here but it is too sad.

